# Training Books



## Sambo (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi there!

We are getting our first Vizsla in June, a female, and would like to train it to be a bird dog. Has anyone read the book How to Help Gun Dogs Train Themselves by Joan Bailey? Do you have any other training books you would suggest? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

yes, That's a good book.
Also can recommend:
Training with Mo - Maurice Lindley
The clicked retrieve.
Videos, the perfect start by perfection kennels.

These are all great, but there are times when DIY is better when DIY with a coach/mentor vs interpreted from a media source.

Good luck and have fun!
ken


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I second training with mo. Really easy to follow his method


----------

